# Sandusky, OH - Dancer F Calm, HB



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Shepherd | Sandusky, OH | Dancer

Dancer, what a beautiful girl! She is very calm and a little overweight. We estimate her to be around 3 years of age. Dancer is housebroke and keeps her kennel clean


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Lovely girl with a lovely name....
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

